# SoundCloud: Maximum 15 tracks for free accounts beginning December 9



## Polkasound (Dec 2, 2019)

Many of you probably received this announcement email from SoundCloud. Starting December 9th, they are allowing a maximum of three hours of audio *or* 15 tracks for free account holders. Anyone who wishes to upload more will need to pay for a Pro account.

Existing free account holders who have more than 15 tracks will not lose any of their music, but they won't be able to upload any new tracks.

According to SoundCloud, they are doing this to make room for storing hi-definition audio files. Apparently these Hi-Def files can be downloaded, however, I've found no information indicating that the audio quality of streaming via the SoundCloud player will improve.

So there you have it. The company whose swirly-sounding digital compression wasn't enough to drive people to pay for a Pro account has found another way to do it. Wanna share a 16-song album on SoundCloud? You'll either need to combine multiple tracks together or pay about $100-$200 a year to keep the tracks separate.


----------



## Owen Smith (Dec 2, 2019)

I have almost 15 songs on Soundcloud for combined time of less than an hour. The 15 tracks or 3 hours limit seems kind of crazy. Should be just 3hr limit if you ask me. I'm going to need to remove songs or look elsewhere to upload.


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 2, 2019)

So, I'm going to sound a bit negative, but first they remove the best (and never finished) social features (a long time ago), then they increase the price, and now they try to restrict the free use this way... As an old user I think I never understood their real goal, but now that I'm a free user (long ago I wasn't) I can't complain, although it's a bit sad to think what they could have achieve.
Yes, they are big and all that, but... I don't know, maybe I should try using gdrive to share my tracks...


----------



## hawpri (Dec 2, 2019)

After seven years I just deleted my account. The platform may be working for some composers and musicians and that's great for them, but at no point has it seemed like Soundcloud was getting better as years went by.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 2, 2019)

It's a sick business model, which has lasted without much applause during the last years I guess.
So-ok. They try and seem still to have some shareholders - but ... it's not so cool for a longer time.
You can make several accounts to avoid this. Though - when you think of all the spam-bots - and the strange design changes - it's not what is good for musicians anymore.
So what's the next big thing?


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 2, 2019)

I spent a good chunk of my day working on alternatives. I have two free SC accounts: a showcase account associated with my name for albums/singles, and a miscellaneous account for things like virtual instrument demos and other audio clips. With the upcoming 15-track limit, my showcase account will become useless for albums — I'll only be able to upload and showcase select tracks and singles.

So I've been uploading everything to my miscellaneous account. I won't be able to upload new material after Dec. 9th, but at least I won't lose what's there. Unfortunately, when I create a new virtual instrument and produce audio demos for it, I'll need to create a third free SC account just to post those demos.

Since my most of my recent albums/singles were distributed through CD Baby, I can embed CD Baby's player on my website. So far, that option seems to be working well. If I didn't have that option, I'd be looking at BandCamp.

I don't mind paying for music hosting services, but SoundCloud's prices are way too expensive for what you get, even at the current 30% off sale they're running. They charge more than what I pay to host my website, and yet their streaming quality still sounds like you're listening through a box fan to someone washing the dishes. If they improved their streaming quality and offered a mid-level account for $29.99/year, I'd sign up.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 2, 2019)

Dropbox it is!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 2, 2019)

Nothing comes for free though, right?
It depends on how you use it, but the subscription is the best £7.50 a month I spend, by a long shot.

Soundcloud's main strength is it's audio stream tools and services for external sites. In 2019, putting audio on a website is still a PITA without something like Soundcloud doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 2, 2019)

Self-Hosting is the best. But yes, it still can be a PITA. Though still possible with eg. Wordpress + some addons. But not so easy to be found when you won't do some SEO besides.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 2, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Soundcloud's main strength is it's audio stream tools and services for external sites. In 2019, putting audio on a website is still a PITA without something like Soundcloud doing the heavy lifting.



i've personally had no issues using wix's players.

This is a very aggressive move to get more users to sign up - I would suggest this is in desperation and not looking good for SoundCloud


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 2, 2019)

What about https://hearthis.at/
as an alternative to Soundcloud?


----------



## markd (Dec 2, 2019)

I've got 78(!) tracks on soundcloud, so I'm looking at alternatives now too. 

Ideally, I need playlists/albums so that I can group my demos together by genre (drama, horror, etc) and I need a player that can be embedded in my website. Bandcamp has both, so it seems like a good choice.

Does anyone have any opinions about bandcamp?


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't see how to embed here the hearthis player...

<iframe scrolling="no" id="hearthis_at_track_4128196" width="100%" height="150" src="https://hearthis.at/embed/4128196/t...ckground=1&waveform=0&cover=0&autoplay=0&css=" frameborder="0" allowtransparency allow="autoplay"><p>Listen to <a href="https://hearthis.at/angeruroth/25-ill-miss-you/" target="_blank">I'll miss you</a> <span>by</span><a href="https://hearthis.at/angeruroth/" target="_blank" >angeruroth</a> <span>on</span> <a href="https://hearthis.at/" target="_blank">hearthis.at</a></p></iframe>

[media]https://hearthis.at/embed/4128196/t...=0&cover=0&autoplay=0&css=&hl=fr&fs=1[/media]


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

I've just been charged £75 for another year of Pro Unlimited. I may contact SoundCloud regarding the 30% discount. But other than that minor gripe I am happy with what I get for what I pay. I have a total of 169 tracks uploaded (122 visible).

I don't understand the claims made here regarding quality of sound. Sounds fine to me, at least the stuff I listen to. I hasten to add that I cannot hear anything much over 11kHz nowadays to perhaps that is a bonus when it comes to swirly sounding play back.

I used to have a hearthis account but I got fed up with managing my stuff over three services. The reason that I deleted my hearthis account rather than switch over to it was the "social" aspect was pretty much non-existent although I suppose if I put more effort into that then it could be improved.



markd said:


> Does anyone have any opinions about bandcamp?



I only use Bandcamp for completed albums (I do have two "singles" that I uploaded early on).

There is absolutely zero "social" aspect to Bandcamp. In order to leave a comment on a track or album you have to first purchase it.

That said, it is free and from what I can remember there doesn't appear to be any kind of limit on the number of tracks/albums uploaded but there is a limit on file size.

When you first join Bandcamp the largest file you can upload is 291mb which equates to roughly 18 minutes of audio at 24bit/44.1kHz. One you have sold $20 worth of your current items the file size increases to 600mb which is good for around 38 minutes of audio at 24bit/44.1kHz.

There doesn't appear to be any limit on the number of tracks that you can upload to an album.


cheers

andy


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't get it. Everyone always want everything for free, but wants to sell their own stuff for a lot of money. 

People complain about cheap sellout on places like audiojungle or pond5, but want everything else for free. 

I mean, you still get 15 tracks for free, right? People can listen to your music for free. Isn't that cool?

I pay 29€ a year for Pro and get very important stats (like who is listening, which country, etc..). 
Maybe the audio quality is not the best and there are some bots with tits liking your music, but its still no problem.


----------



## oboemaroni (Dec 3, 2019)

I never minded paying the £30 rate for Soundcloud to get the mid-tier raised limit hosting, but just having free or £100ish leaves me in a tricky place.... I have all of my work on there and still get regular plays and followers, but there's no way to really engage them or do anything with that so the only value I really get out of it is audio file hosting, which I could do on my own website. I think they've overvalued themselves, or have based this pricing on what they need to keep going rather than what value they provide to the user.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 3, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> I don't understand the claims made here regarding quality of sound. Sounds fine to me, at least the stuff I listen to. I hasten to add that I cannot hear anything much over 11kHz nowadays to perhaps that is a bonus when it comes to swirly sounding play back.


I don't like what Soundcloud does to my higher frequencies.
The same track uploaded to Youtube sounds better.


----------



## J-M (Dec 3, 2019)

Well then, might as well focus solely on Youtube and Bandcamp. Gonna miss all the spam messages I got every time I uploaded a track... :(


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I don't like what Soundcloud does to my higher frequencies.



What frequencies are you talking about? 14kHz? 20kHz?

And what level are you "mastering" to? What is your highest "true peak" level?


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 3, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> Well then, might as well focus solely on Youtube and Bandcamp. Gonna miss all the spam messages I got every time I uploaded a track... :(


I'm going to miss all those "likes" I got from the bots. At least they gave me a little bit of dopamine before I found out that the likes weren't from real human beings


----------



## markd (Dec 3, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> I only use Bandcamp for completed albums (I do have two "singles" that I uploaded early on).
> 
> There is absolutely zero "social" aspect to Bandcamp. In order to leave a comment on a track or album you have to first purchase it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - that's what I was looking for 

I'll only be using it to host film score demos, not songs or real albums, so I don't care about not being able to leave comments or large file sizes. Sounds like I'll be switching to bandcamp


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 3, 2019)

Please note that none of your existing songs will be hidden or removed. You will simply not be able to upload more songs without getting a Pro subscription after the 9th of December if you have more than 15 songs or 3 hours of music on your account. So say if you have 100 songs uploaded on your Soundcloud before the 9th of December, all those songs will stay visible and people will be able to listen to them. You just won't be able to upload any new songs for free.

You can read more about it in their FAQ https://help.soundcloud.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039149474-FAQ-SoundCloud-s-free-upload-limit


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I'm going to miss all those "likes" I got from the bots.



They are easy enough to manage and block. I think I get about three a week on average, mainly once I have uploaded a new piece.


----------



## VivianaSings (Dec 3, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> I don't understand the claims made here regarding quality of sound. Sounds fine to me, at least the stuff I listen to. I hasten to add that I cannot hear anything much over 11kHz nowadays to perhaps that is a bonus when it comes to swirly sounding play back.



I'm not trying to be flip but the swirlyness is something that you don't hear until you hear it. Then you can never not hear it.

It's like the squeak on the kick drum pedal that needed WD40 that no one at the session heard at the beginning of Superstition. I never heard it, but once someone pointed it out I always have to skip the intro because all I can hear is that damn squeak until the music comes in.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

I am in my late fifties and have been listening to 128kbps MP3 files since the mid 1990's so I know exactly what the "swirly" sound is.

I have found that ever since I started uploading lossless files to SoundCloud thus allowing its conversion algorithms do their thing that my stuff sounds pretty good, sound wise. I also ensure that I never go above -1dB true peak. You won't hear any swirly stuff on my SoundCloud tracks...


----------



## Mornats (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm a hobbyist and have SoundCloud pro. I'm not sure I'm getting a great deal out of it. I'm happy to pay for stuff of course but I'm seeing increasing costs and no new features unless you consider bots and spam a feature. They also keep enticing me with adverts to say I can make money from my music and then say I'm not eligible. Bah humbug! (To be fair I probably don't have enough followers or plays to quality.)

So I'm considering other channels such as YouTube and I see that as a way to refine my offerings and present the best of my work rather than the sum of my work. I'd also like to present it with visuals. It's a little known fact that the pictures that accompany my tracks are either ones where I've composed to the picture (as part of a composition challenge that runs on Basschat) or are pictures I've taken myself. If like to continue that visual tie in a lot more so I'm leaning more towards YouTube.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> They also keep enticing me with adverts to say I can make money from my music and then say I'm not eligible.



Strange, that. I've not seen one ad or had a single email from SoundCloud about that "feature." Perhaps my ISP blocks them.




Mornats said:


> So I'm considering other channels such as YouTube and I see that as a way to refine my offerings and present the best of my work rather than the sum of my work.



Always a good idea to spread yourself around a bit. I get a bit bored of it all though and have currently settled on SoundCloud for my latest releases, Bandcamp for my albums and YouTube for my visual stuff.


----------



## paularthur (Dec 3, 2019)

I missed that e-mail but now going back I found it, thank you for posing!


----------



## Damarus (Dec 3, 2019)

I would happily switch to something else. The problem for me is the ease of use in sharing tracks/demos. You can embed almost anywhere, a lot of people are very aware of it, and you can share tracks easily and privately if you choose.

There is a separate post around here somewhere about sound cloud alternatives.. Not sure if they are at that point yet


----------



## markd (Dec 3, 2019)

Damarus said:


> I would happily switch to something else. The problem for me is the ease of use in sharing tracks/demos. You can embed almost anywhere, a lot of people are very aware of it, and you can share tracks easily and privately if you choose.
> 
> There is a separate post around here somewhere about sound cloud alternatives.. Not sure if they are at that point yet


Check out Bandcamp. They have players that you can embed and they have playlists. I'm probably going to switch to bandcamp.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

markd said:


> and they have playlists



Really? Where?


----------



## markd (Dec 3, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Really? Where?


Sorry, I meant "albums", but from what I can see albums are pretty much the same as playlists. I currently use SC playlists to group my demos by genre, so I'll be using bandcamp's albums to group my demos by genre.


----------



## Damarus (Dec 3, 2019)

markd said:


> Check out Bandcamp. They have players that you can embed and they have playlists. I'm probably going to switch to bandcamp.



I hate the way soundcloud does playlists, but it looks nice when you embed it on a site. I have bandcamp, just hardly use it. I'll have to use it more often to what I like about it.

Really pulling for a service like: https://songbox.rocks/

I believe the creator is on this forum somewhere?


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 3, 2019)

markd said:


> Sorry, I meant "albums", but from what I can see albums are pretty much the same as playlists. I currently use SC playlists to group my demos by genre, so I'll be using bandcamp's albums to group my demos by genre.



Ah, right. Yeah, I guess you could call albums playlists too.


----------



## Knomes (Dec 5, 2019)

Maybe, a valid alternative to SoundCloud could be https://www.orfium.com/ (Orfium) ?


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 5, 2019)

Knomes said:


> Maybe, a valid alternative to SoundCloud could be https://www.orfium.com/ (Orfium) ?


Could be but I signed up over a year ago & really didn't care for it. Now I think you also have to give a PayPal or govt. ID to verify.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 5, 2019)

I always hear people talking about Audio Mack as Soundcloud alternative. Looks and feels similar but better than SC. Music is mostly hip hop there right now though.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 5, 2019)

tav.one said:


> I always hear people talking about Audio Mack as Soundcloud alternative. Looks and feels similar but better than SC. Music is mostly hip hop there right now though.


Could be wrong but I've only heard neg...buggy, ads..


----------



## ism (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow, this almost completely breaks soundcloud for vi-c.

I use soundcloud almost exclusively to share demos/noodles here. And the "share to soundcloud" frictionless export in logic really contributes to the fluidity. 

But as much as I appreciate the ability to share my (mostly kind of stupid, I'm sure you'll agree) noodles with vi-c, I'm really not going to pay $150 / year (or whatever it is) for the privilege. Because seriously, with the number of listens I get, soundcloud Pro costs probably something like 10000x the actual hosting cost. 

And seriously - the ability to easily share audio example is a crucial part of what makes vi-c valuable. Yes, you can embed mp3 .. but there's a lot more friction. It's not linkable /quoteable, and you have the leave the page to listen to it - in terms of the fluidity of medium, its a very much inferior solution.


And it really threatens to seriously damage vi-c as a medium for me.


Any thoughts on alternatives specifically for the specific use case of sharing demos on vi-c? 

(@Mike Greene ?)


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 5, 2019)

ism said:


> Wow, this almost completely breaks soundcloud for vi-c.
> 
> I use soundcloud almost exclusively to share demos/noodles here. And the "share to soundcloud" frictionless export in logic really contributes to the fluidity.
> 
> ...


We're looking into it. I'm not sure how successful we'll be, but we might be able to come up with an alternative.


----------



## Peter Williams (Dec 5, 2019)

The stuff I like to compose is pretty esoteric and personal, and I don't spend a lot of time on promotion, there being no point. I do want people to be able to hear what I compose, however. I think the "pay to play" model is the wrong avenue for creative people, especially if they are not selling out to the lowest common denominator of listener. Things will evolve, but it sounds like I am about to be done with Soundcloud.


----------



## Damarus (Dec 5, 2019)

Whoa, literally just got an email saying "We heard you, Upload Limits are not Changing on Monday"

EDIT: https://blog.soundcloud.com/2019/12/05/we-heard-you-upload-limits-are-not-changing-on-monday/


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 5, 2019)

Backlash must have been pretty big


----------



## Damarus (Dec 5, 2019)

Soundcloud links a post from Reddit basically starting a petition lol


----------



## J-M (Dec 5, 2019)

Aww yiss, I can still get those sweet sweet messages from single ladies in my area and listen to my music in low quality. ❤


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 5, 2019)

Peter Williams said:


> I think the "pay to play" model is the wrong avenue for creative people




Pay to play? What does that mean?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 5, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Pay to play? What does that mean?



When we pay so that others can listen to our music without us being compensated ourselves.


----------



## ptram (Dec 5, 2019)

I've my own web site. I'll just move my little tracks to a dedicated page on it. Encoded in AAC. Shame for not being able to be part of a community.

SC will be still there as a display window for the latest things.

Paolo


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 5, 2019)

I must admit that in all the years that I have been paying SoundCloud to host my music that, as far as I am concerned, that is all I pay for, a hosting service.

If I want "compensation" I stick it on Bandcamp.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 5, 2019)

I spent the better part of a day deleting whole sections of albums leaving only select tracks, and embedding alternate players into my website. Now I find out I didn't have to do any of that because SoundCloud changed their mind. The thought of having to re-upload my tracks, rebuild my playlists, re-enter all the meta data, and re-embed the players on my site makes me sick.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 5, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> I spent the better part of a day deleting whole sections of albums leaving only select tracks, and embedding alternate players into my website. Now I find out I didn't have to do any of that because SoundCloud changed their mind. The thought of having to re-upload my tracks, rebuild my playlists, re-enter all the meta data, and re-embed the players on my site makes me sick.


Sorry mate. That sucks, such a waste of your time.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like Soundcloud will remain in that "catch 22" area for a while then. It needs to allow free accounts to build the site content but can't quite find a way to monetise it.
Until the next drama..


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 5, 2019)

SoundCloud Users Revolt After Company Announces Plan to Limit Free Uploads


On Monday, the streaming platform emailed its users about an impending cap on uploads. By Thursday, it had reversed course




www.rollingstone.com





The last big crisis was in 2017 when they fired 40% of the employees. And finally found a new investor. I also would not give a lots of confidence in its bright future.


----------



## J-M (Dec 5, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> I spent the better part of a day deleting whole sections of albums leaving only select tracks, and embedding alternate players into my website. Now I find out I didn't have to do any of that because SoundCloud changed their mind. The thought of having to re-upload my tracks, rebuild my playlists, re-enter all the meta data, and re-embed the players on my site makes me sick.



I feel you mate. I sent a message to all my followers with links to my other music streaming sites...Thankfully only a few dozen of them were active and hey, promotion!


----------



## scoringdreams (Dec 6, 2019)

This drew the line for me. Bye SoundCloud, Hello BandCamp & YouTube...


----------



## rgames (Dec 6, 2019)

What do you guys get from SC that you don't get from YouTube?

I had a paid pro account for a while but always got 100x more plays on YT (which is, if course, free). I use Google drive to share demos - their streaming works fine and it's also free. So I quit uploading to SC a long time ago.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 6, 2019)

rgames said:


> What do you guys get from SC that you don't get from YouTube?


Embeddable website audio players. There's also an API for audio streaming services. That's where Soundcloud shines.

But I take your point about sharing files with other professionals. WeTransfer, Maildrop, GDrive etc are better options.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 6, 2019)

For those that use YouTube, do you use a static image or video to accompany your music? That's been a stumbling block for me.


----------



## synkrotron (Dec 6, 2019)

Mornats said:


> For those that use YouTube, do you use a static image or video to accompany your music? That's been a stumbling block for me.



Always a video, never static image.

Probably why I don't post so many videos...


----------



## J-M (Dec 6, 2019)

Mornats said:


> For those that use YouTube, do you use a static image or video to accompany your music? That's been a stumbling block for me.



A static image if I can find one (actually using a pic from Adobe stock on the one I'm currently editing)+an audio waveform. Sometimes a video, sometimes some simple motion graphics, but mostly image+waveform.


----------



## J-M (Dec 6, 2019)

rgames said:


> What do you guys get from SC that you don't get from YouTube?
> 
> I had a paid pro account for a while but always got 100x more plays on YT (which is, if course, free). I use Google drive to share demos - their streaming works fine and it's also free. So I quit uploading to SC a long time ago.



Hey, one of those 5 people who listen to my tracks on SC could be a director! Seriously, though, my listens on Soundcloud have dropped MASSIVELY. A few years back I got hundreds, if not a thousand listens on a track. Now...well, my latest one has been out for a month and five people have heard it.


----------



## markd (Dec 6, 2019)

Mornats said:


> For those that use YouTube, do you use a static image or video to accompany your music? That's been a stumbling block for me.


I usually use generic videos. Here's a few links to some free videos that you can use to accompany your music:






animated eq - YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com












Savvas Karampalasis


We believe in sharing our creations in order for others to use them freely in their personal or commercial projects. Because we know how hard it is to work w...




www.youtube.com












Free Space Stock Video Footage 18263 Downloads


Download 18263 free Space stock video footage in 4K and HD. Find high quality Space video clips to use for free on your next personal or commercial project.




www.videvo.net


----------



## Pier (Dec 6, 2019)

IMO the problem with Soundcloud is that from the beginning they aimed at growth to become the IMGUR or audio instead of focusing on services for producers and composers. For example they could have helped bands and producers sell music, or maybe sell stock music, etc. And now, surprise, the majority of users won't pay for it. Who knows, maybe their plan all along was being acquired by Google or Facebook.

Google can sustain that business model (even at a loss) with Youtube because it's part of a larger plan and they are super aggressive with ads and data mining across all its services. Soundcloud has been struggling for years because it's unsustainable.

What I find most strange is that Soundcloud obviously knew they would receive a tremendous backslash form its users with such an aggressive reduction of its plans. Not sure what was the point of all this.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 6, 2019)

Mornats said:


> For those that use YouTube, do you use a static image or video to accompany your music? That's been a stumbling block for me.


A few years ago I did a video for Greek mythology using clips from Video.com, which then had a massive amount of content for an academic price (aka cheap). I believe they turned into another name(?)


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 6, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> What I find most strange is that Soundcloud obviously knew they would receive a tremendous backslash form its users with such an aggressive reduction of its plans. Not sure what was the point of all this.



I find that strange, too. I can't help but wonder if the entire thing may have been an intentional three-step, three-day plan:

1. Announce the 15 track limit. Backlash will put SoundCloud the headlines.
2. A percentage of free account holders will upgrade to Pro, generating a quick burst of income.
3. Rescind the 15-track limit, putting SoundCloud in the headlines again in a positive light.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 7, 2019)

markd said:


> I usually use generic videos. Here's a few links to some free videos that you can use to accompany your music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for sharing this!!! amazing!


----------



## Jon W (Dec 31, 2019)

Knomes said:


> Maybe, a valid alternative to SoundCloud could be https://www.orfium.com/ (Orfium) ?


Nope. Tried signing up. No confirmation email. No support response. Nada.


----------

